# Wie kann ich die Dateigröße aus einem tiff auslesen?



## aldi15 (16. Jan 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich muss überprüfen, ob tiff-Dateien komplett in ein Verzeichnis geliefert wurden. Zu verschiedenen Ideen, wie das jetzt am besten gemacht werden könnte wurde schon viel geschrieben: www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=80966&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0
Eine Idee war u.a. Dateigrößen zu vergleichen. Die sauberste und sicherste Art, wäre, wenn ich die Dateigröße aus dem tiff selbst auslesen und mit der aktuellen Filegröße vergleichen könnte. Die Größen-Info müsste doch irgendwo in dem tiff abgelegt sein. Weiß hier einer, wie das geht?
Grüße
Albrecht


----------



## Soulfly (16. Jan 2009)

Schau dir mal einfach die Spezifikation von Tiff an. 

http://partners.adobe.com/public/developer/en/tiff/TIFF6.pdf

Da wirst du sehen, ein einfaches Feld Bildgröße gibt es da nicht. Würde auch eher platz wegnehmen. Ist abhängig von Größe und benutzten Datentypen...


----------



## aldi15 (16. Jan 2009)

Hi,
ich habe schonmal reingeschaut und nach file length, length o. ä. geschaut und auch nix gefunden. Es hätte sein können, dass die Information irgendwie verschlüsselt zu finden ist. Ist aber wohl doch nicht so. Schade. Dann muss ich es irgendwie anders machen.
Danke
Albrecht


----------

